# Renaming preset folders



## pitsen (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi there!

Does anyone know how to rename a preset folder/group in LR v7.3.1?


----------



## Zenon (Apr 30, 2018)

I haven't  found a way. Just the individual ones. I create a new group with the name I want, create a temporary  preset, import the ones I want, delete the temp and then delete the old group.


----------



## pitsen (Apr 30, 2018)

Puh...Adobe has much to do...


----------



## Zenon (Apr 30, 2018)

They do.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 30, 2018)

You can do this from within Camera Raw.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 30, 2018)

I tried it and restarted both LR and PS.  Didn't take with LR. Now the only Camera RAW I'm aware of is when I open a RAW in PS. I'm trying to do a search.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 30, 2018)

It's tricky right now. Other than doing it in ACR, the best solution is to create a new preset group with the new name (by creating a dummy preset) and dragging them over.


----------

